# How long to be matched :/



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all......

Myself and my partner have now had all tests done and been accepted to egg share  

We are just wondering how long people have waited to be matched?

I know there is no decimate but we would like to get a rough idea on time scales.


----------



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi i was matched within a week.


Usually the donation team phone the lady requiring donor eggs, gives her your characteristics, and then she has a little time to think about it (usually around 2 days but could be different). Dont forget many people are on a long waiting list for donor eggs, which speeds up the process for us egg sharers. If the first woman decides to not accept you then the donatiom team will phone the next lady in the list and shes then given a couple of days to decide.


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.... Just trying to get an idea really  

Think I'm getting a bit eager


----------



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

It's ok, that's what this forum is here for  

It's always best to ask lots of questions at the beginning , then you can be sure what it's all about so you aren't going into it blind so to speak.
Have you had your counselling yet? It's nothing to worry about. I didn't learn much from it as I'd already been reading about egg sharing on here.

Any other questions just ask, I'm sure one of us will know


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

We had counselling at the original clinic but as we thinking of changing clinic we will probably have to go through it again....

We have talked about it lots and are going ahead for lots of reasons benefiting us and any recipients....

Just cant wait to get started now....im so impatient


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Donna

It only took a few weeks for me to be matched (but i suppose it depend on the area etc) the longest wait for me was for all the blood results - and all the repeats! lol
I had one match that was cancelled as her AF did not arrive but I was put on the pill in March and im starting down reg on 20th May - I was hoping it would have been sooner but all the stressing and crying doesn't get you anywhere so try not to stress - easier said than done I know!!
A good fiction book ive just read is The two week wait by Sarah Rayner - that kept me busy for a bit!!

I hope you are matched soon xxx


----------

